

Show HN: An elegant Ruby on Rails solution for development progress.  - mikeruby
http://www.railstracker.com

======
mikeruby
The engine is designed for your end users in mind and for them to track a
particular Github issue. A kanban style wouldn't really be beneficial since
end users are just tracking items(not as a developer working on them).

------
stonepran
Cool idea, it might benefit from a Kanban style for the UI

